# Convention time!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, convention season has hit Florida, and I'm off to the first biggie of the year. Three glorious days of FX Convention.  

While I have a blast at every con I go to, I must admit, they would be alot more fun if it weren't for the sweaty, stinky fat guys in black t-shirts cluttering up the isles, looking for that perfect copy of Ultimate Rawhide Kid, or the super rare gay Ken doll. Of course, at the same time, if these guys stopped going, attendence would drop by about 75%. Which might not be so bad. I really want to hand them all a stick of deodorant.:googly:  

Last year I got to meet Winston Zeddemore himself, Ernie Hudson!
This time I'm all geeked up to meet Star Wars novelist Tim Zahn. My favorite Star Wars writer, and creator of Grand Admiral Thrawn.
Robert Englund, the first Michael Myers and a random Jason Voorhees (maybe the one from part 3, cant remember) are also going to be there. So will George Romero!

I'll also buy a **** load of toys and comics. Oh, and pages, so I can get MONSTERS UNLEASHED ! rolling again.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Tim Zahn is by far the best Star Wars Writter, I havn't read the Outbound flight project but the Thrawn Triliogy and Dulogey along with Survivors Quest are by far the best Star Wars books written!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Raxl,
Is this convention like HorrorFind weekend convention?
Same type of vendors , seminars?...

Jeff


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

we are back from the conventiona and i am sure raxl will fill you in on all. i will put on some pics as well. as we speak raxl is on the ground surrounded by all his shizzle. i wanted to share 2 of the best things i heard this weekend the first quote was by a 30 something woman standing next to me at a booth. adn the second, well its something i never expected to hear..

1. "I am really surprised by all the Star Wars stuff"
2. "Do you have any loose Karate Kid figures?"


I also saw the greatest shirt for people who are gamers. It had one of those old 50s mens head comic things you know and he was holding a die and it said "I rolled a twenty so you can suck me bitches."

any way wwe got some great stuff .


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i am not sure if i am doing this correct but here are some random pics from the convention as well as a big r2 we got.http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...5772693708&page=1&sort_order=0&favorites=true

I dont know how to put them on without all that extra stuff but you should be able to view them this way at least.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a good time.

Karate Kid figures? Weird.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

CLAYMUD: Tim Zahn is like a god.And is a very nice guy. The new OUTBOUND FLIGHT book comes out tuesday, Jan. 31. If you haven't read SURVIVORS QUEST yet, pick it up in paperback. It's actually the second half of OUTBOUND FLIGHT, even tough it came out over a year ago. 
Also, Zahn's non-Star Wars books are really good, if you never read them. Conquorers Trilogy, Cobra series and Icarus Hunt all kick ass.

FRIGHTENERS: Yeah, same idea. This one was mainly for toys, with a smattering of comics thrown in for balance. Next month's convention is mainly comics, with a small amount of toys.

My buy list read like this: Star Wars, G.I. Joe, Ghostbusters, Van Helsing, Grant Fuhr,Friday the 13th, porno, Savage Dragon comics.  


Oh, and I got to talk to Tim ****ing Zahn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lipstikgrl said:


> i am not sure if i am doing this correct but here are some random pics from the convention as well as a big r2 we got.http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowseP...5772693708&page=1&sort_order=0&favorites=true
> 
> I dont know how to put them on without all that extra stuff but you should be able to view them this way at least.


I'm sure they are good, but I'm unable to see them, looks that you must sign up to view them.

Jeff


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, another weekend, another convention.

Tracked down a few back issues of Savage Dragon. Got the LONG,LONG,LONG overdue Image Harcover. Dragon's origin. Yay! 
Superman/Batman trade and New Avengers. Good stuff.

Next up, Dragon-Con in September. First con that I might wear a costume.
Then, Screamfest on Friday, October 13th.
Maybe there'll be a new Jason flick to catch that weekend.:voorhees:


----------

